# Need help with designing a full range center channel



## waculjr.903 (May 27, 2009)

I have thought about build this type of center channel for a while . If I found the information needed for project I will build this. I have some Yamaha floorstanders with dual eights in them . The bass is pretty decent for what they are. If the center channel goes well, I will build some new l+r too. was thinking of a ribbon or planer tweeter, and a pair of eights. Looking for some GOOD MIDBASS, making the voices and etc. nice, deep, and full. Not like my limited 6.5 mtm center that exists. Please help....


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

More information needed.


----------



## fbov (Aug 28, 2008)

Actually, a pair of 8's and a large faceplate tweeter like a ribbon or planar aren't going to make a very good horizontal CC. Frequencies below the XO will beam on-axis, with deep nulls off-axis due to wave interference. 

Good horizontal CC's are either 3-ways (vertical mid and tweet) or very tight MTMs. I just upgraded from a sideways MTM to a purpose-designed MTM CC with great and obvious improvement in dialog clarity, the key mission of a CC. 

Have fun,
Frank

Ps sounds more like your current CC was intended for use on-wall or in furniture - too little BSC for your application. Hits right where you're missing, upper bass and low mid's.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

A single one of these:

https://www.madisound.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=1696

Or a Zaph ZD3C would be my suggestions.


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

A budget and size of box is needed:whistling:


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

waculjr.903 said:


> I have thought about build this type of center channel for a while . If I found the information needed for project I will build this. I have some Yamaha floorstanders with dual eights in them . The bass is pretty decent for what they are. If the center channel goes well, I will build some new l+r too. was thinking of a ribbon or planer tweeter, and a pair of eights. Looking for some GOOD MIDBASS, making the voices and etc. nice, deep, and full. Not like my limited 6.5 mtm center that exists. Please help....


I have all of the components for the LCR speakers in this photo. The design is about 5 years old and is proven.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Not sure you need 8" woofers to pull it off, and how loud do you listen to your HT?


----------



## waculjr.903 (May 27, 2009)

I currently have twentyfour deep by ten by sixty inches of room. I can raise the tv platform to a hight of fourteen inches easily if needed. Looking for the best upgrade under $1000. This is my first time to build a speaker, so I need a lot of help... please? Wanting to build one that will satisfy me. Good midbass, full depth in voices in midrange, crisp and articulate highs. I need something that is crankable, I do listen at high levels. Also wanting drivers that are efficient-90db or better if possible. Looking for accuracy, presence, articulate soundstage capability out of this center channel


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

This would fit the bill nicely. I am currently building this myself... http://www.htguide.com/forum/showthread.php4?t=22393


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

1Michael said:


> This would fit the bill nicely. I am currently building this myself... http://www.htguide.com/forum/showthread.php4?t=22393


Those are the speakers in the pic I posted above. I'm doing the center channel and mains with the Dennis Murphy crossovers and RS28A tweeters. After _many_ false starts, the build has begun.


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

Good deal. I may use his Xover myself having built Jon Marshals and Curtc's builds already.


----------

